# Dogs and Eurotunnel.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We're going to France by Eurotunnel in a Motorhome and taking our Border Collie.
How well does he have to be secured during the crossing?
In a cage, on a lead attached to a secure handle or just free to roam around the vehicle?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

According to their website

Here

They treat pets just like any other passenger, so I would suggest is in vehicle, untethered, out of the vehicle on a lead.

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi its so easy, we just sit in the MH with our two dogs. They don't have to be secured or in a cage unless you personally wish them to be.

There is hardly that much movement and it is similiar to being parked up somewhere.

On the return journey watch out for the pet section before you proceed to check in, we missed it the first time.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Briarose said:


> Hi its so easy, we just sit in the MH with our two dogs. They don't have to be secured or in a cage unless you personally wish them to be.
> 
> There is hardly that much movement and it is similiar to being parked up somewhere.
> 
> On the return journey watch out for the pet section before you proceed to check in, we missed it the first time.


We missed it as well the first time. Its before the check in barriers and to the right hand side.

When we board we usually have a buttie and a coffee and by the time we have had it, we are out the other end. Its the only way to travel with a pet


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

CliffyP said:


> .... usually have a buttie and a coffee....


Snap! (as in 'same as' and not 'scran'  )

(still nowhere near the ironing board yet Nette :roll: )


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

xgx said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > .... usually have a buttie and a coffee....
> ...


 :lol: well you are better than me I still haven't had a shower and got dressed :x not a pretty sight LOL


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

xgx said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > .... usually have a buttie and a coffee....
> ...


And you feel such a pratt arferward when they point out the great big paw print and the arrow :lol:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Eurotunnel is brilliant with your dog.

On the way out, you just drive onto the train as normal. Dog can be wherever you want, whever you like your dog to be at any time - I got out of the driving seat and went for a lie down on my bed, and so did Chloe. 

On the way back, when you get to Calais, you go to the dog passport control - you park outside and walk in with your dog. You show the dog passport, duly stamped by vet the day before, and they hand you the microchip reader to check the dog is who you say he or she is. Then they hand you a thing to show that the dog is all checked and you hang it in your window with the tickety thing. 

It couldn't be easier, and it's the only way to travel abroad with your dog.


----------

